# Topics > Robotics > Professions robots and AIs >  The robot is equipped with a close human-machine relationship

## qiouxdoll

Whether these doll can alleviate social isolation
Many experts say that this is not helpful for social isolation, and may even make them more socially isolated.

Have sex robots really get love from them to find satisfaction?
Sex robot manufacturers are also involved in “mass marketing”, which brings benefits to those who are trying to build relationships, but these claims are unstable.
Harmony is part of an estimated $30 billion industry, whose software remembers birthdays and can quote Shakespeare's words. Harmony also provides conditions for intimate human-machine relationships. The sex doll manufacturer Realbotix called Harmony "the perfect companion" in its marketing materials.

----------

